# Need For Speed: Most Wanted Black Edition



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 17, 2005)

I would like to know if anyone got his or her hands on the "Black Edition" version of this game. What is the difference between Black edition and Regular edition? Also give your opinions about what you think about this game. I do know that it’s been 2 days since the game was released in Asia. So give your inputs and let us know what you think of this game..


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 17, 2005)

It comes with, i think, a few extra "exclusive" cars, and a Bonus DVD


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 21, 2005)

I just wanted to share the early Need for Speed Most Wanted Black edition. I Finally got my hands on that game and All I can say is Holy S**t. That game is THE MOST perfect car racing game ever and I mean EVER. 
From Graphics to Game play, everything is banging... 
You just need to have a little bit High Tech system to enjoy the graphics.
The only downfall is the Music is not that great, its ok,, but that doesn't matter.  
The bottom line is that if you into Car racing, you need to have the Need for Speed Most Wanted...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 21, 2005)

It is isnt. The police pursuits just put shame to any other racing game. I had mine imported from asia and got it a few days ago. Ive only stopped playing it to go to the job centre, other then that ive been playing it. BTW, when you get to lvl 4 heat, watch out 

And you dont need an amazing computer. A Mid-range graphics card, and 1gb aof ram is sufficient. Its not very cpu intensive, but uses 350k ram.

I can run everything on high @1024x768 with an xp2800, 1GB ram, and a 6600GT and the graphcis are perfect


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn,, Thanks for scaring me... ,, I'm only into Level 2 and I think its hell,, Well hopefully I will get to Level 4 soon.. 
Which car are you playing with...?
I'm playing with IS300 for now... Need more money to buy those damn upgrades....


----------



## spacedude89 (Nov 21, 2005)

to fully enjoy this game, i assume you need a steering wheel and gear shifter right?


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 21, 2005)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> to fully enjoy this game, i assume you need a steering wheel and gear shifter right?



You know what,, for some reason, I didn't feel comfortable with the Steering wheel when I used it long time ago with Gran Turismo 1 for PS. I didn't really enjoyed it that much. But that's long time ago. Maybe its changed now..


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 21, 2005)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> Damn,, Thanks for scaring me... ,, I'm only into Level 2 and I think its hell,, Well hopefully I will get to Level 4 soon..
> Which car are you playing with...?
> I'm playing with IS300 for now... Need more money to buy those damn upgrades....


I use either my supra or my porsche caymen. Neither of which i bought  What i like is EA didint spend all of the game customizing, they left out the pointless trunk crap like the speakers. This game focus' beautifully on the racing aspect of a RACING game. BTW took me ages to unlock the performance upgrades. i kept gtting really frustrated because i couldnt up the engine.


Oh, and for some reason, i love the beginning of the game. The story is pretty cool for racing game. And i want my beamer back


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, and for some reason, i love the beginning of the game. The story is pretty cool for racing game. And i want my beamer back [/QUOTE]


Tru that...Love the Beginning,,,It felt bit like 2 Fast 2 Furious beginning.... But damn that guy,, Took My BMW,, and I was beating that A****le too... .. I'm gonna get it back...One Day...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 21, 2005)

Hopefully


Over the police radio chatter, when i was going at 190mph i heard, "damn this guy is good" I was like, HELL YEAH! even the police recognises my talent. But then, went round a blind corner at about 120mph, straight into a ****ing spike strip.


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn.... ... That some crazy S**t,, only when you were getting happy, It got F****d up..... you probably felt like this ....>


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 21, 2005)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> Damn.... ... That some crazy S**t,, only when you were getting happy, It got F****d up..... you probably felt like this ....>


I felt much worse. It happened in my porsche earlier too. I can out run everyone at 200+ mph using nitrous, cept the damn helicopter.




Note my speed in that pic




And the amount of police surrounding me in that one. btw, theres about 3 more cars behind me which you cant see from that pic


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 22, 2005)

damn.. you go boy...drive them cops crazy...


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 22, 2005)

yes this game is GREAT. 

MY = PS2, not PC. 

but yes this game is great. from seeing Josie Maran introducing herself to the BMW clip. it was amazing already! and the graphics are so good. the cutsecenes are nicely done. looks really real. haven't got that far yet.. blacklist 13. thats about it. had to go to school.

however, one thing i didn't like about it was how the cars seem so slow to recover from a skid/drift/oversteer..

im so used to it pickin' up and speeding off like Juiced and Underground 2. but its still great. thats something i can get used to anyway


----------



## Tha_Marsdah (Nov 22, 2005)

hey i don't think its out in australia yet but i think it comes out on the 25th but can u tell me if there is superchargers for cars and also can u tell me when u go to change the body on ur car do u get to pick seperate body's just say for the front and back and side skirts or does it just change the hole lot the same???


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 22, 2005)

im not sure so far.. but for me now..

its not letting u choose it seperately.. but it gives you a whole kit.

the superchargers.. u can get turbo and nos.. dunno if it will differ in aus.


----------



## Tha_Marsdah (Nov 22, 2005)

ok thanks man can't wait for it to come out i reckon it will be good but i was a bit disapointed on the demo it was very limmited


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 22, 2005)

Where they went wrong, IMO, with NFSU2 was about 80% of the game was spent on customizing, which left the actual races to be very shoddy. With this, only a small percentage is focused on customizing. Where on NFSU2 you could pick fornt and rear bumper, and skirts, and there alot of each, with this there are only body kits, and only a few of those. But in saying that, who really wants a body kit on a Lamborghini Merchialago anyway 


> damn.. you go boy...drive them cops crazy...


I got busted about 4 seconds after that clip, i couldnt move, they pinned me in against the wall. The cops get VERY clever and tactical


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 22, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Where they went wrong, IMO, with NFSU2 was about 80% of the game was spent on customizing, which left the actual races to be very shoddy.



That's very True, By the time you done customizing your car in NFSU2, then you just too tired to play or it was getting boring..NFS:MW on the other hand is all about car racing. EA this time did realize that it doesn't have to be hours spending on customizing the cars. Like you said before " Who gives a S**t about Trunk Setup"



			
				elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> I got busted about 4 seconds after that clip, i couldnt move, they pinned me in against the wall. The cops get VERY clever and tactical



Well so far I'm #13 and I been driving those cops crazy,, But they seems to be getting harder.. And I need some upgrades to my car.. So hopefully I'll get them somehow...


----------



## maroon1 (Nov 22, 2005)

does this game have music like the nfs uderground 1&2


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 22, 2005)

maroon1 said:
			
		

> does this game have music like the nfs uderground 1&2



Yeah,, It has Rock, Rap..
if that's what you meant...


----------



## maroon1 (Nov 22, 2005)

oh thats what i want music.. i will get this game next week


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 30, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Hopefully
> 
> 
> Over the police radio chatter, when i was going at 190mph i heard, "damn this guy is good" I was like, HELL YEAH! even the police recognises my talent. But then, went round a blind corner at about 120mph, straight into a ****ing spike strip.



Any Update,, Where are you in this game now.. Did you beat the whole game yet...?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 30, 2005)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> Any Update,, Where are you in this game now.. Did you beat the whole game yet...?


Im...i think.... 3rd in the blacklist, and now driving a lime green Lamborghini Gallardo. And now i have popo in corvettes after me, which i cant outrun, even at 240+ mph


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Nov 30, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Im...i think.... 3rd in the blacklist, and now driving a lime green Lamborghini Gallardo. And now i have popo in corvettes after me, which i cant outrun, even at 240+ mph



Damn,, I'm 8th in the black list, driving Benz SL500. Hey So far the Cops sucks. They can't catch me for shit. I'm not sure if they going to get harder laster in the game. Still did not see the Chopper yet. My heat level is 3. I'm not sure how it will go up...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 30, 2005)

You start seeing the chopper at level 4


----------



## subdee (Dec 1, 2005)

i saw the chopper and wish i hadn't. i'm number 6 and it's getting hard getting those bounties. then iyou'll be in a chase for a while and complete all the milestones and one stupid mistake and you lost everything.


----------



## computerhakk (Dec 1, 2005)

i seen the chopper around like 7 and 8. 
but no, have not beaten it yet.

backlist 5 now, and wow it seems there is just MORE and MORE vehicles on the road now, everywhere i turn, there is a car or truck in the next lane.
the cops are getting smarter, and they seem to have backup fairly quick now.

although i found out that its easier if for every backlist, you have a different car. your heat on the car is less and the cops are not as interested.

but thats hard to say when you have a limited amount of money. choose the 6 icons when u beat a backlist wisely.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 1, 2005)

> choose the 6 icons when u beat a backlist wisely.


My car wont go any faster, i dont need spoiler or anything, and dont want a visual upgrade. So i always choose the mystery prizes, and that usually leads to there pinks


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 1, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> So i always choose the mystery prizes, and that usually leads to there pinks



Yeah and the funny thing is that you kind can figure out which Mystery Prize will have the pink slip.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 4, 2005)

I have my beamer back, and im #1 on the Blacklist. Holy Crap, is the twist nice. And the end is impossible. If you want to know any of it, PM me.


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 5, 2005)

elmarcorulz... how long did it take u to complete it? im about 60% thru the game now


----------



## computerhakk (Dec 5, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> I have my beamer back, and im #1 on the Blacklist. Holy Crap, is the twist nice. And the end is impossible. If you want to know any of it, PM me.


nice.
im stuck at 4 now. it seems loiterally impossible now i just sorta gave up. haha. will try to beat it tomorrow. i can beat the races easily, but the bounty and police events are killing me.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 5, 2005)

aman_s1ngh said:
			
		

> elmarcorulz... how long did it take u to complete it? im about 60% thru the game now


im only in the 70% range. I did the bare minimum of races and milestones, instead of doing them all.





> im stuck at 4 now. it seems loiterally impossible now i just sorta gave up. haha. will try to beat it tomorrow. i can beat the races easily, but the bounty and police events are killing me.


Yea, kept driving me crazy too. It does get very very hard


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm blacklist# 6 right now. it is indeed getting harder. My problem is that I only get to play this game on the weekends. But hopefully I will finish this game soon. 
But I tell you one thing that I really like the layout of this game. you know how EA had in NFSU2, that you can drive drive and drive, to look for races, but in this game you can jump right to the race, which I think is great and a time saver. 
I just can't wait to get my hands on the M3....


----------



## dave597 (Dec 5, 2005)

just completed this  using a carbon fiber cobalt all the way


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 5, 2005)

dave597 said:
			
		

> just completed this  using a carbon fiber cobalt all the way




Damn,,, you go boy. It must be a bit*h to complete it with 1 car.. as far as for me, I bought lexus and as soon as I got money, sold it and bought a diffrent car. Right now I'm driving the DB9. Nice ride...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 5, 2005)

dave597 said:
			
		

> just completed this  using a carbon fiber cobalt all the way


You used a cobalt?!?!?! what was the top speed without Nitrous?


----------



## Yue (Dec 5, 2005)

i got 4 cars, callarado, cayman S, Viper and corvette. I didn't buy any of them, won them off the blacklist rivals.


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 5, 2005)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> to fully enjoy this game, i assume you need a steering wheel and gear shifter right?



I actually started the game with a steering wheel and pedals, when I got the (I think it was) Subra it had SO CRAP handling and kept sliding off the road, made me restart the game 6 times I got so pissed off I turned the steering wheel 6 times round I could hear the insides cracking - ever since I stopped playing...


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> I actually started the game with a steering wheel and pedals, when I got the (I think it was) Subra it had SO CRAP handling and kept sliding off the road, made me restart the game 6 times I got so pissed off I turned the steering wheel 6 times round I could hear the insides cracking - ever since I stopped playing...




Damn.. That's Why I don't used those damn things.... .. 

Joypad baby...


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 5, 2005)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> Damn.. That's Why I don't used those damn things.... ..
> 
> Joypad baby...



Yeah baby, joypad...


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm number 4 on blacklist and that A***ole #3 is really hard. I'm driving Lambo with all the parts but that guy is fast.. Any suggestions.? 
which car should I buy that will be better.... 
And yeah "Money Is No object"... (wish I say that in real life....lol)


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 12, 2005)

Which lambo you driving? The Gllardo, or the Murcialago?


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 12, 2005)

The Gllardo..


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 12, 2005)

The Gallardo is my choice too. Errrmmmm, as far as tips go, i would just keep getting the police after you to get used to taking corners at high speed. I hardly ever use the handbrake if thats any help, just use the normal brake, and learnto take proper racing corners.


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Will try your tip.. thanks...Hopefully I'll have a chance to play it over the weekend,, because next week I'm leaving the country for Xmas and New year Holiday... 

P.S., I can't believe that some people think that its not the best NFS game..For me this is very intresting game... Looking forward for the next NFS, whenever it comes out...


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I'm not much into cars...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 12, 2005)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not much into cars...


Did i miss the questions that asked if you were?


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 12, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Did i miss the questions that asked if you were?



Yes, as a matter of fact...



			
				Me said:
			
		

> I actually started the game with a steering wheel and pedals, when I got the (I think it was) Subra it had SO CRAP handling and kept sliding off the road, made me restart the game 6 times I got so pissed off I turned the steering wheel 6 times round I could hear the insides cracking - ever since I stopped playing...






			
				bigdogzforu2 said:
			
		

> P.S., I can't believe that some people think that its not the best NFS game..For me this is very intresting game... Looking forward for the next NFS, whenever it comes out...





			
				elmacorulez said:
			
		

> Did i miss the questions that asked if you were?



So no need to adopt that agressive tone...


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 12, 2005)

I Smell Heat....


----------



## tweaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> I actually started the game with a steering wheel and pedals, when I got the (I think it was) Subra it had SO CRAP handling and kept sliding off the road, made me restart the game 6 times I got so pissed off I turned the steering wheel 6 times round I could hear the insides cracking - ever since I stopped playing...


 


			
				Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not much into cars...


 




			
				bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> Joypad baby...


 
For me nothing beats the keyboard & front bumper cam.


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Dec 12, 2005)

tweaker said:
			
		

> For me nothing beats the keyboard & front bumper cam.



I'm the fan of keyboard as well for the first person Shooting games. 
But for car racing games I prefer the Joypad..


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 12, 2005)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> I'm the fan of keyboard as well for the first person Shooting games.
> But for car racing games I prefer the Joypad..



Same with me, but...(sighs) I don't have a stearing wheel any more (sobs)...


----------



## Blue (Dec 12, 2005)

Nothing beats a good game controller for racing games as well as 3'rd person adventure type games such as Tomb Raider, Legacy of Kain etc. For FPS it is mouse and keyboard all the way .


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 14, 2005)

i had like about 300,000 cash once i got to the 3rd blacklist driver... now i come to challange him... im left with 29,000... all them times i got ****ed by the police and i bought a shitty car to see if it has any chance of getting less hassled by 5o's


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 14, 2005)

aman_s1ngh said:
			
		

> i had like about 300,000 cash once i got to the 3rd blacklist driver... now i come to challange him... im left with 29,000... all them times i got ****ed by the police and i bought a shitty car to see if it has any chance of getting less hassled by 5o's


LOL, all you need to do when the popo is giving heat, is get re sprayed and change some of the body.


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 16, 2005)

now ya tell me lol


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 22, 2006)

So how fast can you drive the car in MPH? mines the fastest was 230 MPH


----------



## Geoff (Feb 22, 2006)

i have the profile editor, so i can give myseld as much cash as i want


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 22, 2006)

ive got a trick lol everytime i get busted by the cops i Ctrl+Alt+Del lol and start again lol and btw im on 5 on the black list the blacklist starts to get well hard suv's heli and louds of traffic and i h8 spikes fcuking h8 them what car would you say is the best to mod eg fastest!!! atm ive got a rx7 and that thing is sh!t fast i got 200mph also i prefer using a game pad much more easier


----------



## Pr0 (Feb 22, 2006)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> ive got a trick lol everytime i get busted by the cops i Ctrl+Alt+Del lol and start again lol and btw im on 5 on the black list the blacklist starts to get well hard suv's heli and louds of traffic and i h8 spikes fcuking h8 them what car would you say is the best to mod eg fastest!!! atm ive got a rx7 and that thing is sh!t fast i got 200mph also i prefer using a game pad much more easier




what car can past 230+ mph? i need to dust the cops with 240 mph


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 22, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> what car can past 230+ mph? i need to dust the cops with 240 mph


The Lamborghini Murcielago. When its modded with the full N2O, you can squeeze about 250mph and a good straight


----------



## Southy (Feb 27, 2006)

This is by far *THE BEST* racing game ever made. Nothing compares. Project Gotham sucks, period. The police chases alone are enough to make this great great, its kind of like playing grand theft auto, you dont even have to play the main game ( or missions like GTA ) to have fun and enjoy it. I do like the fact too that as previous people said, more time was spent on racing and not customizing.

If you pay attention to the police dispatch when they she is discribing your location, she says, "was last seen at this corner and this corner" and it is actually true too. The amount of programming going into the police chases alone is truely amazing!

*Lamborghini Gllardo* is the best car to use in the game, I used it for the rest of the game as soon as I won the pink slip. No other car seems to have the pickup or speed, even when fully upgraded... and it sure helps when your on x5 heat running from the cops.

I noticed too that when your on x5 heat, you get something like 5 or 10,000 bounty for every like 10 seconds that you run from the cops, its crazy...

I've beat the game in hardly anytime at all, never once lost a race to a blacklist driver. I thought it was an amazing game,  but not all that difficult, at least until the very ending ( which was definately the best part of the game ) A great twist and a great ending to a spectacular game!



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a good game controller for racing games as well as 3'rd person adventure type games such as Tomb Raider, Legacy of Kain etc. For FPS it is mouse and keyboard all the way .



I agree....


----------



## MasterEVC (Feb 27, 2006)

The game rocks, I beat it on my 360 months ago.

Things to make it better:

1: When you hit a traffic car, dont make it try to block you whenever you try to pass it.

2: Change the music, take out the ghetto and just keep the rock and put in some metal. All the ghetto sounds the same and thank god I could turn of the crap and leave the good stuff on.

I used a RX-7, with its stats maxed out, that thing flew. I had the Cobalt, Supra, RX-7, Viper I bought, Viper I got the pink slip for, and the C9 I got the pink slip for. Every car was pushed to the max, I did every race, had lots of $$.

The end was quite tough, but I managed to finish it. Level 5 was crazy stuff, what sucks is we cant run over the spike strips but the cops can and nothing happens to them


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 27, 2006)

> 2: Change the music, take out the ghetto and just keep the rock and put in some metal. All the ghetto sounds the same and thank god I could turn of the crap and leave the good stuff on.


Thats pure opinion. It doesnt make the game better. It may make it nice to listen in your ears. I took out all the rock stuff because it sounded the same (well that, and i dont like rock )


----------



## MasterEVC (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe so 

But really they need to offer better music in their games, have a rap soundtrack and a rock/metal soundtrack. Give the player the option on what to listen to not force crap they dont like down their throats.

Thats why I didnt like the Underground games, they were getting to ghetto with the music. The old NFS games had better music, like NFS3, and High Stakes, pre-ghetto. Those games had better music then the latest bunch of games. I wish they would go back to those roots instead of using todays music.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 28, 2006)

True, but generally speaking, the majority of tuner fans listen to hip-hop, whilst only a small minority listen to rock. eg, on TFATF and 2F2F, the soundtrack is predominantly hip-hop


----------



## Geoff (Feb 28, 2006)

I hate rap, i dont know why they put so much of it on NFS games.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 28, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I hate rap, i dont know why they put so much of it on NFS games.


Because obviously they know something you dont.


----------



## maroon1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Need for Speed : underground 1 is the Best Need for Speed Game i  Ever plyed
NFS: Most Wanted is the second best Need for Speed Game i ever played


----------



## magicman (Feb 28, 2006)

Woah, I just had my first taste of x5 heat today, the cops have sports cars, very nice. Just hard to outrun...


----------



## MasterEVC (Mar 1, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Because obviously they know something you dont.





			
				elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> True, but generally speaking, the majority of tuner fans listen to hip-hop, whilst only a small minority listen to rock. eg, on TFATF and 2F2F, the soundtrack is predominantly hip-hop



Exactly. Which is unfortunate, that music sells the game to those people, and the non-tuners who like to play it for fun are stuck with that stuff in there, luckily it can be turned off. If they are gonna have both in there they need more rock cause it seems the majority of it is rap and I know lots of people who play that game and also turned off the rap. Lots of people like rock too. Either put the same amount of each or just drop them both and put something that doesnt promote ghetto as cool, or the 1/2 decent rock they put in there. They should go back the way it was, make their own music, something easy listening and maybe a little hard, like techno.

Anyways enough of the rap vs rock debate this is a thread about the game.

If you think heat level 5 is crazy just wait until you get to 6


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 1, 2006)

Yea, after the first few hundred times ive heard the songs, i usually turn them all off and put winamp on in the background  But in saying that, i turn over 60% of the songs off, which means less then half are hiphop IMO, or worth listening to anyway.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2006)

You should be able to import you own songs, because i get sick of all that hip-hop and rock they have easily.


----------



## Raditz (Mar 1, 2006)

lol. Black edition is cool for me. I liked it. I haven't even got the time to play it.


----------

